# Logiciel création flash facile.....



## knopflerized (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite faire des mises à jour sur mon site que j'ai commencé sous Windows. Je m'étais procurée un logiciel qui s'appelle Slideshow maker Pro (et oui apparemment il existe uniquement sous windows...). 
C'est un programme très facile à utiliser et qui ne demande aucune compétence dans le flash et compagnie... enfin à mon niveau c'est idéal...

Voilà ce que je veux faire !!

http://www.amarkintime.org/gallery-k...lery-ktgc.html

Merci pour vos conseils si vous connaissez un programme sous mac qui me permette de reproduire ceci...

(sachant que mon issue de secours est d'installer Windows sur le mac... mais j'y tiens pas trop...)

Voilà

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------

OUps... j'avais pas fait attention que mon message avait déjà été déplacé par vos soins.. Désolée j'ai fait un doublon... et je ne trouve pas comment y supprimer... :rose:


----------



## poco (2 Octobre 2009)

Je cherche aussi depuis longtemps car je reste allergique à "Adobe Flash" qui est une usine à gaz.

Il existe sur Mac un soft qui pourrait t'intéresser qui s'appelle "Banner Zest" (URL : www.aquafadas.com/en/bannerzest/).

Sinon je m'en suis sorti avec Keynote (enregistrer ta présentation en swf).

En espérant que celà t'aide.


----------



## tatouille (2 Octobre 2009)

http://www.flash-gallery.org/demo.html

il y en a plein des plus evoluer moins evolue payant ecetera, le site utilise un de ces moteurs me rappele plus lequel, t'as juste a remplir un fichier xml


----------

